# Base Beetles arriving at dealers with Heritage (not Turbine) wheels



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I set up a search for 2012 Beetles on autotrader.com, and check it every few days for new models. Over the past couple of days I've noticed a TON of base Beetles popping up with the Heritage wheels, not Turbine as is shown on vw.com. Late change by VW?

Silver base model

White base model

Platimun gray

But the best looking has to be the BLACK base Beetle


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing what the SunRoof package has for wheels.
The painted base wheels do look best when they match the car's paint.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Would you happen to know if this is the Pearl black or the Uni Black ? This seems to be like a full black to me.... but I guess is hard to tell in the shade.

I really love black black.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BeetleCurious said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what the SunRoof package has for wheels.
> The painted base wheels do look best when they match the car's paint.


According to vw.com; the base model with sunroof has the "Turbine" wheels (which are trim rings over the "Heritage" wheels), and the Sunroof/Sound/Nav models have the 18" "Disc" wheels.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Bugnoxian said:


> Would you happen to know if this is the Pearl black or the Uni Black ? This seems to be like a full black to me.... but I guess is hard to tell in the shade.
> 
> I really love black black.


According to vw.com, the black on the base model is "Uni Black" which is a non-metallic.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> According to vw.com; the base model with sunroof has the "Turbine" wheels (which are trim rings over the "Heritage" wheels), and the Sunroof/Sound/Nav models have the 18" "Disc" wheels.


Yea that's what I thought, but has the online spec changed? It used to say the base got the Turbine wheel covers too.
The base is getting the Heritage wheels with the trim rings then or are those for the launch cars only?
The brochure mentions optional wheels though. I wonder how much extra those are.


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a running change: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-are-a-GO!&p=72619729&viewfull=1#post72619729

The US configurator is a bit slow on the uptake... Though the 2.5L with Sunroof still gets the Turbines, as far as I know.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Oh wow. In black that definitely looks great with the heritage wheels. I still have yet to see a "in-person" photo of the Turbine wheel, it looks like a great looking wheel so I'm still pumped to see that as well. Here is a little video of a turbo running the Heritages...


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Oh wow. In black that definitely looks great with the heritage wheels. I still have yet to see a "in-person" photo of the Turbine wheel, it looks like a great looking wheel so I'm still pumped to see that as well. Here is a little video of a turbo running the Heritages...


The turbine is still the base wheel - just with a wheel cover instead of the chrome trim ring. I did run across a small pic somewhere where you could see the black base wheel slots underneath the turbine cover. I'm not sure which looks best in person. I don't want to go bigger than a 17 inch wheel so some of the packages with bigger wheels don't impress. There appears to be some 17 alloys in the brochure you can get that look nice and I'd look into those. The anthracite Helix 17 wheel would go good with black or dark silver, maybe yellow or red too. They will cost extra of course.
The 2.5 sunroof package looks best for me.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I want the 2.5 s/s/n with the wheels on the configurator. I'm not really diggin' the turbines


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Disk Alloys sans plastic cover*

In person, the Disk Alloy's look awesome WITHOUT the hugh chrome plastic wheel cover. 4 Beetles awaiting PDI at VW Oakland had them sans the plastic cover... at first I though it was a new wheel. It would just need a small, proper "hub" cap to cover the axle hub. It's somewhat odd adding the huge plastic cover over a nice looking alloy. On the other hand, I do like the Heritage as well, would like to see it in silver as per many of the original bugs had. Have not seen the Heritage or cousin Turbine in person yet. :beer:

Is the chrome cover and trim rings on the "Heritage" metal or plastic?


----------

